# Colorado Kanu Fest July 26- Aug 3, 2014. Buena Vista



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Here we go, another fun event for paddler in Colorado. Even those with only one blade. Enjoy

https://www.facebook.com/events/476414885819499/?ref=br_tf
Colorado Kanu Fest
In beautiful Buena Vista, CO., along the Arkansas River 
July 26 - August 3, 2014 . 

A fun long week of friends and paddling. Come for 1 day or 8. You choose. 

We hope to have a great, informal, gathering of like minded open boaters on the Arkansas River this summer. The goal of the week is to encourage open boaters to come discover and paddle in a beautiful and fun filled location. Colorado Kayak Supply (CKS) will be posting information about lodging, camping, informal venues for gathering after boating, non-boater activities, and will host the meet up each morning to talk river levels and decide where trips will go that day.

This is not a pre-planned or highly organized event. It is more of a gathering and a celebration for open boaters and will depend on participant leadership for day trips. We will have information on local put-ins and take-outs, as well as basic river section information for those who want to boat within their own groups. Local kayakers are encouraged to show up and show us the river sections they know and love.

Late July typically has canoe friendly water levels for folks to come out and enjoy the Arkansas for the first time, or the first time in a long time. Most runs are Class II-III-III+ at late July levels. Know that the water is cold here, and dry suits can be used all summer long, although Hydroskin type garb are also appropriate. Monsoons are typical in the afternoons, so a 20 degree temp change in a few minutes is always possible, but usually short lived. The Arkansas Valley is 7,000-9,000 feet of elevation, so getting here a few days early to acclimate is always a good idea. Taking it easy and drinking plenty of water also help while here.

If we are lucky, there are several other rivers that may be running within an hour and a half drive of Buena Vista, just to give a little variety to the week. The Royal Gorge and Parkdale sections of the Ark can be great. The N. Fork of the South Platte sports both Bailey Canyon (Class IV-V) and Foxton (Class III-III+). The Taylor River is just over the Divide at Cottonwood Pass, and is a fun Class III run. If there are releases, the Class III-IV Eleven Mile Canyon run is very exciting.


----------

